# History's Biggest Fibs With Lucy Worsley



## Allegra (Sep 12, 2020)

I am sure some of you have watched these on TV. Very interesting.











I guess human history is full of fibs, mostly made up by the ones in power or folklores.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, they were interesting programmes. It's one reason why with history it's always important to get at least two viewpoints. Or better still, look at the facts and decide for yourself.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 28, 2020)

I saw one or two. Good series, good presenter.


----------

